# Is my pup a vizsla?



## cocoroo (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi all,

I recently lost my beloved rescue vizsla Coco. I LOVE the breed but I also knew I wanted to rescue a pup. I found this little guy (Rudy) at the city pound and thought he might be lab mix but then people keep saying he's a vizsla. I don't want to get my hopes up just yet but was wondering what other people thought. He is awesome and we love him so much already!


----------



## cocoroo (Apr 22, 2014)

Here are a couple more pics


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Perhaps a lab/vizsla cross?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like a V to me...... 

Welcome aboard coco & Rudy 

Hobbsy


----------



## cocoroo (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He is an adorable pup!! Congratulations and thanks for saving him! He looks a lot like a Vizsla to me, too, except that his ears are a little shorter than typical V ears. The shorter ears could fall within the standard deviation, though. Or maybe all of his grandparents were Vizslas, but one of his great grandparents was a Lab. I'm just guessing, of course! In any case, he is sooo cute! Don't you feel lucky?! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say a mix. The 1st & 2nd pix are not-enough V, but the 3rd & 4th are very V. Maybe lab. A lot of mixes are with pits, or look like it. Yours doesn't look like that.

Very cute whatever he is!

Bob


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard the forum Cocoroo, and I feel for you in losing your beloved dog Coco I know just how that feel's....I think Rudy could well be a mix, but at least you had the heart to rescue the cute little fellow, so I take my hat off to you..you just keep on loving him and giving him a secure home.
I look forward to reading your posts on his progress,my Darcy sends him all her best ginger wishes.....enjoy..  ;D


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

What a cute baby who deserves the wonderful life he is about to get! Thanks for rescuing him!

For less than $75, you can do a doggie DNA test. Might be fun to know.

My guess is 75% Vizsla and 25% something else wonderful.


----------



## cocoroo (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and comments! I love this forum already  I will try and post more pics in a few months but I agree, he looks like he may have some lab. Hopefully he has at least a little V but whatever he is, he's great and we love him already!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

When my red lab was little, she looked exactly like a vizsla. Some of the pictures of our vizsla and our lab at the same ages are almost identical.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my first thought was fox red labrador although his nose looks too pink, more typical of a vizsla, but regardless he is a wee beauty and well done for rescuing him


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

MeandMy3 said:


> When my red lab was little, she looked exactly like a vizsla. Some of the pictures of our vizsla and our lab at the same ages are almost identical.


Uh oh ... you know what this means? It means that seeing a picture that definitely looks like a V is not good enough - it could be a red lab! Unless, as some think, your "red lab" is really a V. Then order would be restored to the V world.

<BG>


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bob - you crack me up.  

I've attached a picture of our three oldest dogs - haven't gotten one with Fletcher in the picture yet as he doesn't stand or sit still for anything. 

Our chocolate lab is on the right, our red lab is in the middle - notice she has a pink nose, and our vizsla is on the left. Now that they have matured, they don't look so similar, but their puppy pictures are hard to tell apart. 

Mindy


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oops - apparently I don't know my left from my right this Friday morning.


----------



## cocoroo (Apr 22, 2014)

Here are a couple more recent pics. Went to the vet yesterday and she said lab/Rhodesian Ridgeback. We'll see! He's 21lbs at 13wks so he'll probably be big


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

What a little cutie pie. It will be interesting to see what color his eyes end up. Don't labs and ridgebacks both have darker eyes?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, I can kind of see ridgeback in his head shape, but there is just something about his expression that reminds me of Vs. What's his temperament like? 

Scout was 20lbs at 13 wks and is around 50 at a year. She a wirehaired V though and just a tad bigger than the smoothies.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Another good way to tell if he's a ridgeback is if he has a ridge on his back. . My last dog was a ridgeback mix and he didn't have the traditional ridge that stood up, but he had a thicker, darker color strip of fur down the middle of his back. Also his eyes can be a good indication - does he have dark eyes or the greenish color eyes of a young V? (I can't really tell his eye color in the pictures). Whatever he is - he's adorable!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

His little face says V to me, especially his eyes. He has quite a lot of white on his chest which suggests some other breed, but he sure
looks a lot v to me. 
It will be interesting to see the adorable little guy come into his own, and see if age tells his story.
Your are a lucky owner to have such a cuti. What have you named him??


----------



## cocoroo (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! His name is Rudy and his eyes are green. As for his personality, he is friends with literally EVERYONE and every dog he meets. He has no enemies and isn't scared of anything lol he is very eager to please but also "talks back" like my Coco did  very playful and easy to train! except for the biting which we are still working on (and probably for many more months!). 
My vet said that 10-15% of ridgebacks are ridgeless which I thought was unusual. Apparently that puts them at increased risk for dermoid sinus too. Who knows! I am sure it will be more evident when he gets older whatever he may be.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

A full grown Vizsla Male will be around 60 lbs. You will know more about your dog as he matures...
but he sure looks a lot Vizsla to me... show us some pictures of his back. I know ridgebacks that have a very prominent coulic between the shoulder blades. How about Rudy, any signs of a ridge??
Vizslas are often confused with Ridgebacks, becaus, when their fur raises on the back, it looks like a ridge. So if they are barking, or on alert, they do have a "ridge" on their back.


----------

